# Should I teach my Cockatiel to fly around my room?



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

A close friend of mine has a Budgie, and he lets his bird fly around his house freely. (With the doors/windows closed, of cause.) I would LOVE to teach my 'tiel to do that, but I have a cat.  My cat isn't allowed in my cockatiel's room, and my cockatiel only comes out of his room if he is on my shoulder.

So instead of letting my cockatiel fly around the house, I would like to teach him to fly around my room. Will it be worth it? Should I let him roam my room, but not fly, and get his wings clipped?

Please help, thanks. ^^
~Addie


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd like to address the issue of cats and cockatiels before talking about flighted or not flighted. You really need to realize that if the bird is out of his cage the cat needs to be excluded from his immediate area. This means that if you leave the room with your tiel on your shoulder-even unflighted- and the cat is allowed to be out free, that you are setting the stage for an eventual tragedy. Your bird can still fly or flutter off your shoulder even if not fully flighted and cats can jump high and unexpectedly, even the fattest and laziest of them. A cat bite or scratch can carry fatal infection for a bird even if it is not killed out right. I implore you to be wise and prevent the loss of your beloved bird by protecting him properly. Cats and cockatiels do not need to meet... EVER!!

As for whether or not your bird should be allowed to fly, that is a matter of choice. Each has its plusses and minuses. A flighted bird can soar and enjoy itself in flight. It can escape predators more easily. However it can also elude you if it choses, so if your bird is not really tame that may make life more difficult for you. Windows, doors and mirrors must be guarded or covered to keep a bird from flying into them and still accidents will sometimes happen if a bird is suddenly panicked. An unflighted bird is more dependent on you to provide security and transportation. Hence it will be more willing to accept hanging out with you at times.

Both of mine are flighted and love to soar and swoop about our large kitchen-dining area. We are extra careful about open doors. We have had a few bumped beaks but no serious injuries so far. They are both very tame and would rather be with me than anywhere else so I don't have to worry about getting them down off the cabinet tops or curtain rods. I had them clipped once when they got a little too much attitude(hormonal!) and they really settled down. However, I kinda like them to have a little spunk and hated it when they were sorta down when their wings were clipped so will probably never clip again...

Hope this helps. Its an individual choice for everyone...


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that a bird and a cat can a have a good relationship, provided you know the personality of both. I s'pose there can be risk. Like anything... there is always risks, but I do know that my cat will take down any mouse, or bug that isnt supposed to be in my house! Thankfully  but respects my birds and will not harm them! She will share the window with Spike and they both sit on the window sill. I have an open bid cage all the time with full trust in my cat. I am not saying anyones cat and bird will mix. Maybe there is more tragedy than there are happy outcomes, I really dont know stats but I do know that both times in my life of mingling a bird and cat has worked out well both times! 

So if you know your cat, know your birds and dedicate enough time to watching closely their behaviours together. I believe you can have a very good outcome.

When we were young (this is my first bird and cat experience) my sister bought her 2 yr son a budgie. The budgie hated ALL of us except my nephew who could, with no hesitation, stick his lil finger in the cage and Elvis would hop right on and hang out with my nephew. Then a few months later we had to bring my cat to her house for cat sitting, and withing minutes and out of curousity maybe.. Elvis came straight after my siamese cat. and they were bonded buddies ever since. Elvis would litteraly hang out on my cats back while Charlette walked around all pround of what she had on her back!!! They spent much time together after that. My sister took my cat whenever we needed and we took her bird whenever and the two were always happy to see eachothe. 

Again I am NOT saying Yes Do It! Put a cat and bird together... but I think with a good eye, you should be ablt to introduce cats and tiels. I dont like that rule they should NEVER meet. I dont aggree... lol sorry


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have a cat but my cockatiel is flighted, when I bought him from the breeder at 8 mths he said that he had never clipped Curry's wings and didn't think it was a good idea when I asked about it, but since Curry is hand raised he usually only flies around our kitchen/living room area a few times when we let him out of his cage before he flies to me. We have curtains over our windows and the shutters are half-drawn, so no serious accidents so far (though once he flew into the wall ). He sometimes likes to fly to the top of the kitchen cabinets/fridge/microwave (I think to explore) but I usually shoo him down straight away. No problems to put him in his cage when he wants to, he loves it because that's were the food is 
It's just my opinion and maybe other people here have different opinions but I think if your bird is hand raised it'll be easier to keep the flying under control (ie out of the cage/putting him back in etc) than a bird who isn't.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you put your cat outside while your Cockatiel is out? 

My cat stays outside and isn't aloud in the house, so my birds are let out to fly around freely. I don't trust my cat, even though she lays next to the birds cages while the birds are outside, she hasn't ever touched them, but I still couldn't have her inside as well as the birds being out.


----------

